# blocking off exhaust crossover



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

i'm swapping the 4bbl for the 3x2 set up on my 66 gto. do you guys recommend blocking the exhaust crossover in the intake for the chokestove? i have an old fel pro gasket set which gives you a choice. this is not going to be a daily driver and will be garage kept. advantages or disadvantages? thanks. john


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If the choke is working on the center carb then I would leave it open. Blocking it will only slow down the paint burning there at that port on the intake manifold, but it will not stop it. That would be the only reason to block it.


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks rukee. choke does work. i figured the paint would still burn so i will leave it open as you suggest. thanks again.


----------



## Knelson (Jan 16, 2009)

I have had my fair share of old pontiac big blocks I was under the impression that blocking off the cross over would reduce fuel charge tempratures thus increasing Hp 
if I am wrong thanks for the new info.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Knelson said:


> I have had my fair share of old pontiac big blocks I was under the impression that blocking off the cross over would reduce fuel charge tempratures thus increasing Hp
> if I am wrong thanks for the new info.


That is true, but the increase is soo little, you'll far notice the choke working right then you will a small HP increase from blocking it off. IMO anyway.


----------



## Knelson (Jan 16, 2009)

when I block off the ports I allways install a electric choke or a cable I just figured
this would go without saying. for me anything that would make your car a little better on gas and give you a little more anything cant be all that bad. i also fill this port on the 
intake side with jb weld to help disapate the heat so burning of the paint happens by the time you are ready for new paint on the engine anyways.anyways that is a bad ass 
gto I love cragers on anything but it looks sweet on your Goat.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've often thought about it, but I've never blocked any of mine off. The HP increase, as stated above, does not make up for poor cold drivability and warm up. I'd keep it stock.


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks for all the input guys. i never thought about it from a performance hp gain perspective, only cosmetic and cold starting and driveability. interesting points made. i'll leave it stock and let you know how the swap goes.


----------

